# Kaffeine



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

I was in London for a few days last week and had the opportunity to sample coffee from a number of places including:

Workshop

Flat Cap

Prufrocks

Department of Coffee and Social Affairs

Dose

I enjoyed most of the them but special mention to one in particular. We had a very good meal, which unfortunately ended with very bad coffee. Needing to right this, we headed to Kaffeine. We ordered espresso and a flat white and a little later the owner walked around chatting with people. On hearing we had come to his due to poor coffee with our meal, we got chatting and this ended with him disappearing and promptly inviting my wife and I behind their Synesso/Robur-E to chat with the barista, play with machines and make some coffees. Great experience and free espresso when ordering more drinks later.

Can't speak highly enough of the customer service at Kaffeine, or the enthusiasm that goes into the espresso.

Chris


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, second that Chris









I was fortunate enough to spend a day's training there back in June.

Peter the owner is very focused on customer service, and their coffee/food is great.

There are a number of good "third wave" coffee shops around Fitzrovia, but Kaffeine is definitely up there for me.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in London all next week, so this is definitely on the hit list. Thanks!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I had my introduction to proper espresso there via a 3 evening course... The course leader was Katherine Seay... she has left now and started her own place in Leadenhall Market "Curators Coffee" I think...

In the end I went all levery??... but it was great playing with that Synesso machine, and the four people on the course had good fun, so even though Kathosaurus isn't there any longer, if the course is still running, it's worth a punt.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Easily one of the best places in London.

Really want to try the food next time, if I can find a seat.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in there loads but never get to play barista. Will have to smile more when I'm next in









My favorite coffeeshop in town that I've found.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Went there yesterday while up in London for a day of kid-free gastronomy. Very impressed - excellent espresso (and really liked the shot of cascara that came with it) and great service. Bonus points for the barista wearing a Frank Zappa t-shirt. Can't remember exactly what beans I had - it was a guest coffee from Workshop, and delicious. Food looked great too, but we were en route to Yauatcha so didn't eat.


----------

